# Hood vents/scoop



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok, I've really wanted hood vents, and I came across this:










Would the pulsar gti-r hood look ricey or even fit on a b14 sentra?
I'd like just the vents, not the massive turbo scoop, but maybe someone wants to make a real ramair on the sentra.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im not to sure what type you are looking for but check out these
http://www.bestdarnparts.com/hoodscoops.html 

Here are a few more.
http://www.aeroglass.com/scoops/index.php


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

how about this????:http://www.angelfire.com/empire/se-r/

jorge


----------

